# Snake drawings please



## MrHappy (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm after a drawing of a snake (preferably python) that is going to be engraved onto a sword. If anyone has links to sites where I can see some could you let me know.

Ta 
Steve


----------



## driftoz (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe ask at a tattoo shop they may draw something for a small fee, but would be nice if someone could help outon here, best of luck


----------



## anntay (Jun 11, 2010)

google then hit images that is were i get all my pics from


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 11, 2010)

one i did of a random snake  haha jk however might or might not work for a sword engraving http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2112/2195501663_891938f021.jpg?v=0 i think it comes down to personal preference though


----------



## driftoz (Jun 11, 2010)

my friend done one almost the same as that lol


----------



## MrHappy (Jun 11, 2010)

anntay said:


> google then hit images that is were i get all my pics from



Yeh, I use google image too.

Nice drawing Oreo1


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 13, 2010)

Spose it depends on the size of your "sword"


----------



## bigi (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## oddball (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm a professional artist, designer and tattooist, I can draw you something up if you want, but of course I do charge for my services, and I'll need more information if I'm to quote you. 
If the sword is for commercial sale I would definitely recommend getting an original artwork created for it to avoid copyright issues and potential legal action.


----------



## MrHappy (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, Bigi. Extremely helpful!



oddball said:


> I'm a professional artist, designer and tattooist, I can draw you something up if you want, but of course I do charge for my services, and I'll need more information if I'm to quote you.
> If the sword is for commercial sale I would definitely recommend getting an original artwork created for it to avoid copyright issues and potential legal action.


 
I'm an artist too so I'll probably go with one of my own pics (if I pull my finger out and design a good one). I'm just gathering ideas at the moment. The sword has been made for me (not for sale) and the guy asked if I wanted something engraved onto it so I thought, 'Why not a python?' I'll post pics of it once it's finished.


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 14, 2010)

Awsome cant wait to see it


----------



## driftoz (Jun 14, 2010)

MrHappy said:


> Thanks, Bigi. Extremely helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an artist too so I'll probably go with one of my own pics (if I pull my finger out and design a good one). I'm just gathering ideas at the moment. The sword has been made for me (not for sale) and the guy asked if I wanted something engraved onto it so I thought, 'Why not a python?' I'll post pics of it once it's finished.


 
nice ive collected a couple of swords would deff be nice to have a coustom one off which no one else would have.


----------



## MrHappy (Jun 14, 2010)

driftoz said:


> nice ive collected a couple of swords would deff be nice to have a coustom one off which no one else would have.



He made two only. He gave the other one to my father. He also made me a knife a while back. He makes the blade, handle, sheath, everything. I'll post pics of both when I get the sword.


----------



## driftoz (Jun 14, 2010)

sweet ive only got a couple from global gear like a kill bill replicar ( most expencive one i bought) and some others and a fantcy axe thing.


----------

